# Cutting a hole in floor drain cover for drain hose



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a floor drain in an unfinished basement which our dehumidifier drains into through a hose. The floor drain has a round perforated metal cover, which is tipped up on one side in order for the hose to go under it and into the drain (see pic below). It's a trip hazard that I want to fix. I'm thinking of cutting a slot in the edge of the cover in order to insert the hose there. Yes, I know the hose itself is still a trip hazard, but not as bad as the raised cover is. And I don't want the hose to just sit on top of the cover and drain through its perforations for various reasons. My question is, before I start hacking away, is a hack saw (which is what I have) the appropriate tool for this little project? Or does anyone have another idea? Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That will work with a metal cutting blade but silly not to also cut the slab to bury the hose.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

First question is what does the drain hose attach to on the other end.


Second question is the floor drain connected to your sewage system or daylight drain?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

You can always buy a plastic drain cover and cut it out to suit your needs.

I have seen the plastic ones cut to accept a cheap "L" and run the hose into the "L" and secure the hose with a strap screwd into to plastic cover to keep everything in place.

Dick


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you have a sump pump? Just locate the dehumidifier over the pit and let it drain. 

No sump pump? Drill a hole through the floor near the foundation Perimeter where the drain field is and let it drain right into the clean stone under the slab.

Put a shelf above the laundry sink, Hang with all thread from blocking screwed to the bottom of the floor joists. Let it drain right into the sink.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

Alan said:


> First question is what does the drain hose attach to on the other end.
> 
> Second question is the floor drain connected to your sewage system or daylight drain?


If I understand you correctly, it attaches to the drain outlet of our dehumidifier. I don't know what a daylight drain is, but we're in a city so we're connected to the city sewer lines. I'm pretty sure the floor drain just connects up with all the other drain lines in the house and then out to the city sewer lines.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Rav said:


> If I understand you correctly, it attaches to the drain outlet of our dehumidifier. I don't know what a daylight drain is, but we're in a city so we're connected to the city sewer lines. I'm pretty sure the floor drain just connects up with all the other drain lines in the house and then out to the city sewer lines.


Sorry, I don't know why I missed that. As long as your dehumidifier doesn't have a freshwater connection to it, then there's nothing really wrong with the way that is. You can notch the floor drain cover as needed.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually running the dehumidifyer into the floor drain is a good idea. It acts as a trap primer.


----------



## Rav (Dec 7, 2011)

I was able to easily cut a notch out for the drain hose with the hacksaw and 24 TPI carbon steel blade I already had. Thanks, everyone, for your advise.


----------

